

JS widgets in Haml/Sass/Coffeescript/Ruby/Mustache w/ the Asset Pipeline - angilly
http://ryanangilly.com/post/58611388385/building-javascript-widgets-in-haml-sass

======
mgwhitfield
that is insanely complicated, dude. i'd award you points for drawing attention
to how complicated the current stack is for deploying something that should be
relatively simple.

~~~
angilly
Thanks for the points man! I'd love to hear your ideas for improving it.

